# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Как завести дома программиста. (Пособие по разведению и уходу)

## EweX

Дорогие женщины! Вы наверняка сталкивались с такой проблемой - купили новую мебель, красивый палас, занавески, а в квартире все равно что-то не так. Это означает, что в интерьере не хватает завершающего штриха, а именно - мужа. Мы рекомендуем в этом случае завести дома программиста.
Он достаточно неприхотлив, не будет вам мешать и не займет много места. В то же время программист является одной из самых модных и элитарных пород мужей.
Внимательно прочтите описание программиста и подумайте, возможно, это тот, о ком вы мечтали всю жизнь.
Экстерьер.
Программист может быть как маленького, так и большого роста. Он, как правило, имеет длинный волосяной покров с характерной проплешиной на затылке. У многих растут борода и усы (и то, и другое вам придется время от времени подравнивать, чтобы программист не терял товарного вида). Взгляд у программиста слегка блуждающий, а спина красиво изогнута вперед. Короче говоря, программист - вполне достойный внимания и зависти подруг экземпляр.
Первоначальные затраты.
Разведение программистов, к сожалению, связано с большими первоначальными затратами.
Вам понадобятся:
- персональный компьютер с процессором не ниже Реntium II;
- стол и стул;
- пепельница;
- большое количество сарделек и пиво для прикармливания;
- кофейная чашечка вместимостью 0,5 л.
Места обитания.
Программист обитает в самых различных местах, но проще всего наткнуться на него на больших компьютерных выставках вроде Comtek. Если вы начнете охоту не в сезон, когда больших выставок не будет, пройдитесь по компьютерным магазинам. Вы увидите в них три-четыре особи, соответствующие вышеприведенному описанию. Особи будут листать компьютерные журналы, либо вести друг с другом пространные беседы с обилием непонятных слов.
Образ жизни.
Программист ведет исключительно ночной образ жизни, поэтому ему необходима отдельная комната. Желательно провести туда и отдельную телефонную линию, иначе вы уже никогда не сможете беседовать со своими подругами. Зато программисту не требуется отдельное спальное место - он будет дремать на вашем диване в те часы, когда вы будете на работе.
Приманивание.
Для приманивания программиста необходима любая деталь, которую вы сможете открутить от заранее купленного компьютера. Небрежно помахивая ею, приближайтесь к намеченной особи, бормоча какие-либо компьютерные термины. После этого попросите починить ваш якобы случайно сломавшийся компьютер. Программист пойдет за вами, как бы впав в состояние транса. Дома угостите его сардельками и пивом. Скорее всего, программист уже никуда не уйдет.
Способ демонстрации программиста.
Перед тем, как завести программиста, подумайте о том, как вы будете его демонстрировать знакомым. Не устанавливаете монитор тылом к стене - это серьезная ошибка! Программист, как правило, не отворачивается от монитора, даже если очень громко кричать у него над ухом, и вы сможете показывать подругам только его спину. Поэтому лучше устроить рабочее место так, чтобы программиста можно было обозревать со всех сторон. Не забудьте также заранее установить в комнате кондиционер, включающийся из коридора, - иначе программиста не будет видно из-за сигаретного дыма.
Дрессировка.
К сожалению, программист практически не поддается дрессировке. Но небольшие действия вроде походов за хлебом или включения телевизора программист иногда выполняет, особенно, если подкреплять их с помощью условных рефлексов (давать пиво и сардельки). Если программиста удается оттащить от компьютера (кстати, в эти моменты он бывает опасен), можно взять его в магазин и приучить носить авоську. Необходимо также учесть, что отдельные простые команды, пригодные для других видов мужей, например *Закрой окно!*, программистом понимаются неверно.
Следуйте нашим простым рекомендациям - и ваш любимец всегда будет бодр, весел и не перестанет радовать вас и украшать квартиру своим присутствием!

----------


## GrayLord

Советую взглянуть http://exler.ru/novels/wife.htm

----------

